# Qp



## smellygoodness (Jun 17, 2006)

i'm buying a QP and i've never bought one so im not sure on how much should be there so i dont get ripped off, i know its 4 ounces but im not sure what 4 ounces looks like

does anyone have any pics?


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 17, 2006)

the best way to tell is to weight it.


----------



## smellygoodness (Jun 17, 2006)

how about some pics anyway


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 17, 2006)

sorry I dont got any pics. of a QP.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 17, 2006)

CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH said:
			
		

> the best way to tell is to weight it.


 

yeah.....who knows how wet something si by a pic??  you need a scale ...if your into buying QP's don't you think a scale is wortht he investment?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2006)

*I have to agree with LL on this one. Dude if your buying QP you need to get yourself a scale. *


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 18, 2006)

you can get digital scales from 40 dollars on up.  I would recomend that you buy a pair, then you know that you wont get riped off.  Happy smoking


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 18, 2006)

smellygoodness said:
			
		

> i'm buying a QP and i've never bought one so im not sure on how much should be there so i dont get ripped off, i know its 4 ounces but im not sure what 4 ounces looks like
> 
> does anyone have any pics?


Ha! I've got to tell you, the weight has almost nothing to do with what size it looks like.

Some weed is fluffy and looks huge and others are really tight and even though it's the same exact weight, it'll look like a third of what the fluffy one does.

There are a thousand variations of this in the weed world.

Looks don't mean much. The one toke buzz and weight are what count.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 26, 2006)

i mean, if you're spending that kind of money, i can't believe you don't know how much it is. how do you even know you want a QP? you seriously need a scale big time. and take someone with you...you seem to me like a woman in a car dealership...don't get ripped off dude


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes Like EveryOne Said Just Go And Buy a Scale Or Make The Dealer Weight Of You Heres Something That Might Help You Out..
Dime is .7 to 1.0 Grams
Twenty Is sometimes From 1.5-2.0 Grams(Most Popular is 1.8 or 1.7)
1.8s is 3.0 to 3.5 Grams
Quarter is 7.0 i Think...
Half Oz is 14.0 Grams
Ozis 28.0 Grams
Quarter Pound=113.36 Grams
1/2 Pound =226.72 Grams Pound=453.44 Grams


----------

